# Matshita Uj 850s Firmware



## elbonitillo (Oct 1, 2007)

i'm trying to find the latest firmware from this DVD MATSHITA UJ 850S but i can't find it.. does anyone can help me!!! please!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As far as I can tell, 1.05 is the latest firmware for the UJ-850s.


----------



## elbonitillo (Oct 1, 2007)

where i can find it???


----------



## pvdsar (Dec 9, 2009)

I own a Sony VGN-FE31H notebook which has UJ-850S drive.
The firmware was v1.20. Yesterday the drive suddenly was unable to write CD-RW disks.
I solved this by upgrading the firmware to v1.61
The firmware binary is called EP0000144835.exe and I found it at http://www.sony.co.th/support/downlo...ite=hp_en_TH_i
It is a firmware update for the UJ-850U, but it also updates UJ-850S drives.
If the link is no longer active: just google for: EP0000144835.html


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

the link isnt american, is written in thai.
try this
http://fileshunt.com/rapidshare.php?file=matshita+dvd+ram+uj+850s+firmware


----------



## pvdsar (Dec 9, 2009)

or this: http://www.firmwarehq.com/download_355-file_EP0000144835.exe.html


----------

